# first kayak, ready to do alot of fishing this year.



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

well i have been renting kayaks too long and been lurking on this site for quite some time so it was time to get one of my own. i went with the ascend D10 from Bass Pro. i was on a limited budget and i had some gift cards so for the money this was the yak for me. i plan on trying to do some mods but beging a newbie ill have give it some thought and look into it before i just go drilling things. I bought it on tuesday the 8th and took it for a paddle on sharon woods since its close to my house. was out for about an hour and only caught two little ones (the pic attached is the first one from the new yak so i had to post it) but it was nice to get out. definitely looking forward to the summer with a kayak that is MINE. 


<a href="http://imgur.com/ERwrx"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/ERwrx.jpg" alt="" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>
<a href="http://imgur.com/tP0xZ"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/tP0xZ.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" alt="" /></a>
<a href="http://imgur.com/ADpNg"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/ADpNg.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" alt="" /></a>


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i dont think the first pictures worked......maybe these did?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Still didnt post the pics. Go down below when posting, and click on Manage Attatchments. From there browse your folders for the pics you want. If they are to large, I normally post mine to FB, then open them on there, and safe the pic that comes up in the albums to post on here. 

Welcome to the club though! Great group of yakers from all around Ohio.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The Ascend was my 2nd yak, I got it last August. I'll upload pics of the few mods I've done with it. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

